# i1Pro1 Gretag-Macbeth



## fredman (Aug 15, 2012)

Hello,

I see an offer for an i1Pro (NO Filter) labeled as Gretag-Macbeth. As I see it was certificated in 2007 valid until August 2008. The light in it has an used time of 2271 seconds and it it unlocked for several modules, included scanner, monitor printer CMYK, beamer, printer easy RGB and easy CMYK and editor. Printer RGB and digicam are locked modules.

Can I use this meter for software like CalMan to calibrate a Plasma-TV and to profile a i1Display Pro. How much should I pay for this? Or is it to old?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

It will work with CalMAN. I wouldn't pay more than ~$500 for it. And you should get it re-certified. SpectraCal can do that for you for a fee.


----------



## fredman (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks, 

I´m not a Pro-Calibrator, only for home use. So how important is the re-calibration for usefulness. Because I´m from Europe, hence the re-calibration plus postage will not really inexpensive I think.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

For home use, you'd probably be fine as is. :T


----------



## fredman (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks again, I´ll think it over. Not least because of your hints I now know that it would be not a mistake at all. :T


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

One final thing I forgot to mention, make certain that the spectro and it's baseplate (the CalPlaque) have matching serial numbers!


----------

